# We celebrate you Ms. Mom



## umiak (May 14, 2002)

I just got here; I just learned about this discussion board at Mothering. I have arrived at a time of need in my life. I am finding so many kind, warm, empathetic, wise women who are willing to share of themselves. In contrast to my grieving, I am so grateful to find here the moderator Ms. Mom, who it appears has posted over 1100 times! That is a lot of giving! I celebrate your presence, your gifts and talents for empathy, gentleness, wisdom. Thank you so very much for being here. You have made a difference in my life.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

Ms Mom is an angel

she has touched so many of us with her compassion and empathy

she writes beautiful poetry

I say thank you too


----------



## Skyemama (May 6, 2002)

MsMom,
I know I told you before, but you always have the most beautiful things to say. You seem like such a compassionate, gentle and beautiful woman and mother. We are so blessed to have you here.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Ms Mom is a sweet gentle soul and I feel very lucky to be able to know her, even if it is only on the net..her words offer much healing and solace and she is a wonderful example for me.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm so touched to find this thread. I have tears in my eyes.

Abimommy and I fought hard for this forum because we both knew there was a need in the Mothering community. Greif is a part of who we are and I know my own greif has an effect on my skills as a parent.

Please know that this form is a healing process for me also. As I watch each one of you heal - I heal with you.

I'm thankfull to Mothering for providing this forum for us to talk, cry and journey through our grief. I'm also thankful to each of you for sharing and allowing others to help you through yours.


----------



## umiak (May 14, 2002)

I am so glad this forum exists! I am shocked, or at least puzzled that it took a fight to get it; mostly I am grateful to you and Abimommy for whatever you did to help bring it into being. If one in four pregnancies end in death of the unborn baby then this forum is so needed! The topic sure is difficult for anyone in our present society. The whole situation is certainly difficult, but this is especially why there needs to be great support. Thank you again -- for your push to create this forum and your presence.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Well, it wasn't a real 'fight', we both just knew how beneficial this forum would be, so we requested it and offered to moderate it. It's been such a beautiful place to share heal.

I'm thankfull to Peggy O'Mara for giving us this space to heal from our losses and share such beauty with other woman. And to Cynthia Mosher who's always an inspiration.


----------

